# ملتحيين يرشون فتاتين مسيحيتين بمية النار بالمنصورة



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

*قام شخصان ملتحيان برش فتاتين في المنصورة بماء النار وذلك لتجولهم في الشارع ببناطيل جينز وبدون حجاب, وعند الاستعلام اتضح ان الفتاتين مسيحيتين ولا يرتدين الحجاب !!!! 
وقام الملتحيان الاثنان بالهرب بموتسيكل ووفشل الحاضرين الواقعة اللحاق بهم وتم نقل الفتاتان إلي مستشفى المنصوره ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)

*مصدر الخبر ايه من فضلك يا استاذى ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدر الخبر ايه من فضلك يا استاذى ..*



*شاهد عيان وضعه على الفيس بوك وتناقلته كثير من الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/#!/coptstoday

*


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

التخلف والهمجية بقت بلا حدود باسم الدين فى مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا اسف يا استاذي
> بس انا قريت الخبر  واللي كتبه
> قال في بدايه الخبر انه شاف الحادث بعنيه
> وفي الاخر كتب المصدر منتشر علي الفيس
> ...



*(ملتحيين يرشون فتاتين مسيحيتين بمية النار بالمنصورة .. 
------------------
 رش فتاتين في المنصورة بمية النار وذلك لتجولهم في الشارع ببناطيل جينز وبدون حجاب من قبل شخصين ملتحين وعند الاستعلام اتضح ان الفتاتين مسيحيتين ولا يرتدين الحجاب !!!! المنظر ده انا شفتة بعيني محدش قالي بس الملتحين الاثنين هربو بموتسيكل والناس حاولت تمسكهم بس ملحقناش والي مش مصدق يسال في مستشفى المنصوره الي تم نقل البنتين ليها)

ده الخبر بالنص ....*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

عندما انتقد تصرفات المسلمين الهمجية بيزعل من بعض الاعضاء اقراو تاريخ الاسلام الاسود ضد المسيحية


----------



## V mary (13 يوليو 2012)

*انا قرايتة أمبارح علي الفيس بس أتمني يطلع مش صح
ولو ان مفيش دخان من غير نار​*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يوليو 2012)

و ما راى الاخوه المسلمين " المعتدلين " فى هذه التصرفات ؟؟؟

يعنى راى الغالبيه و ما رده فعلهم = هل وافقين ام مستنكرين ؟


----------



## red333 (13 يوليو 2012)

كليماندوس قال:


> و ما راى الاخوه المسلمين " المعتدلين " فى هذه التصرفات ؟؟؟
> 
> يعنى راى الغالبيه و ما رده فعلهم = هل وافقين ام مستنكرين ؟


 

*حتى لو كان الخبر صحيح*
*ليه بننسى ان فيه امن الدولة ال عايز يولع فى البلد*
*وحكاية امين الشرطة الملتحى الذى شتم فتاة مسيحية والناس طاردوه ليست بعيدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

كليماندوس قال:


> و ما راى الاخوه المسلمين " المعتدلين " فى هذه التصرفات ؟؟؟
> 
> يعنى راى الغالبيه و ما رده فعلهم = هل وافقين ام مستنكرين ؟



*سيدعون أنهم ليسوا مسلمين ولا هذا فى الإسلام ..... *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*طيب مبدئيًا عشان اللى بيشكك فى الخبر .. بغض النظر عن الخبر دة ... فيه بينتين انا اعرفهم شخصيًا مسلمات محجبات بس متبرجات .. بيلبسو جينز عادى .. ناس ملتحيين رمو عليهم مية نار .. و كل بنت لوحدها .. واحدة فيهم اترش على البنطلون و التانية اترش على الطرحة لانها كانت قصيرة مش خمار . الكلام دة انا بقوله عن معرفة شخصية بالناس دى مش كلام من فراغ ولا كلام سمعاه من فيس .*


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *حتى لو كان الخبر صحيح*
> *ليه بننسى ان فيه امن الدولة ال عايز يولع فى البلد*
> *وحكاية امين الشرطة الملتحى الذى شتم فتاة مسيحية والناس طاردوه ليست بعيدة*


متكبر دماغك شوية من موضوع امن الدولة دة ريد
على فكرة هما اللى قتلوا  طالب الهندسة بالسويس كانوا امن دولة برضو
بتصدقوا بسذاجة ما يبثة شيوخ الجهل لكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

مستبعدش.... أنا وقبل الثورة ووقف. وحدفونى بالطوب والرب حمانى.مين عارف مدبر ولا. زى بتوع السويس.
الرب يشفئ الفتاتين.
أكيد المسلمين الكوسين بيستنكرو ده لأن ممكن يحصل فى بنتهم.


----------



## red333 (13 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متكبر دماغك شوية من موضوع امن الدولة دة ريد
> على فكرة هما اللى قتلوا طالب الهندسة بالسويس كانوا امن دولة برضو
> بتصدقوا بسذاجة ما يبثة شيوخ الجهل لكم


 


*ملتحي يهدد فتاة مسيحية والمارة يلقون القبض عليه ويكتشفون أنه أمين شرطي *




facebook </SPAN>[URL="http://www.egyptwindow.net/news_Details.aspx?News_ID=20593#"]1[/URL] 







اضغط للتكبير 
. 


اطبع
أضف تعليق 
ارسل

27/06/2012 00:00 ص

*تصريحات وأقوال:**

ماركو سمير "مسيحي" (عبر تويتر): 

بنت خارجه من الكنيسه وواحد بدقن قالها هتتحجبى قريب وهتتربى .. راحت مصوته ولميت عليه الناس وبعد العلقه اكتشفوا انه امين شرطه وهو ف المستشفى.
*


 

مسالتش نفسك يا جرجس ليه الحاجات دى حصلت دلوقتى  بالذات ومع بعض


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 يوليو 2012)

*هل توجد* *صور للموضوع* ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *ملتحي يهدد فتاة مسيحية والمارة يلقون القبض عليه ويكتشفون أنه أمين شرطي *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وما علاقة ذلك بالموضوع ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يوليو 2012)

*قَبَح الله الفيس بوك والتويتر ...*
*رغىٌ بالليل ..ونِقاشٌ بالنهَار *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قَبَح الله الفيس بوك والتويتر ...*​
> 
> *رغىٌ بالليل ..ونِقاشٌ بالنهَار *​


*لو سمحت ملكش دعوة بالفوسبوك*
*والطنيطر هههه  واحلى تحية للزند*​


----------



## Senamor (13 يوليو 2012)

*مؤسف حال بعض الاعضاء هنا  

فردودهم توحي انهم يتمنو حصول ماورد في الخبر على اخواتهم المسيحيات

حتى يثبتو فقط أن الاسلام ( دين عنف ) وكأن هذا اكبر همهم



عموما هذه الاخبار لاتقدم ولا تأخر  ونحن من اكثر من 20 سنة  تطلع مثل هذه الشائعات ومصيرها تُنسى بعد يومين


نتمنى دومآ الأمان لمصر ومثل هذه الشائعات تؤثر عالبلد من جميع النواحي

وليس كل مايكتب عالفيس بوك يصدق *


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

سلام لكما يا أجمل إخوة أحباء
أولاً هذا الخبر لا يعني على الإطلاق أن مسلمي مصر كلهم اصابهم الجنون وصاروا يضربون وبنهبون ويقتلون ويصيبون كل من يسير في الشارع، لأن هذه فئه متشددة يساريه لا تقبل حتى باقي المسلمين ويرفضون حتى الأزهر كمؤسسة دينية ويعتبرونها من الكفر حتى أنهم يسخفونها، فهل هؤلاء يعبرون عن كل مسلمي مصر، بالطبع لأ، لأني لم أرى مسلماً أعرفه على المستوى الشخصي بهذا التخلف المستتر وراء كلمات يتمسكوا بها حرفياً بدون أي مبرر أو معنى متزن !!! 
فلا يصح أن نضع كل واحد دينه الإسلام بهذه الصورة التي لا يقبلها الكثير منهم، لأن في المنطقة التي أقطن فيها، حدث قريباً أن واحد ملتحي وقف أمام الشباب (كلهم مسلمين ولم يوجد بينهم مسيحي واحد) ليحثهم على الفضيلة ويرفض ارتدائهم البرامودا (بنطلون البرامودا القصير) ولكنهم احرجوه جداً، ولما أهانهم وشخط فيهم وعلى الأخص لما لقى بنت مارة وسطهم وشخط فيها لأنها تمر بين شباب ضربوه علقة موت بصراحة ولما أتى إليه بعضاً من الملتحين والذين ينتمون لجماعات متشددة لكي يهاجموا الشباب خرجوا الناس من المحلات ليدافعوا عن الشباب وطردوهم من المنطقة وخافوا أن يعودوا مرة أخرى...
وبصراحة الجيران وكثير من أعرفهم في المنطقة (من مسلمين) يحبوني جداً ويحترموني للغاية، والبعض منهم يجلس معي ليحكي لي عن مشاكله الخاصة ونتبادل في المعرفة الثقافية والعملية عند البعض منهم، وهم ذو أخلاق رائعة حقاً وقلبهم حلو وفكرهم متزن جداً، ولما ذهبت للمستشفى مع أختي وكنا نريد تبرع بالدم الكل تبرع بدمه بدون أي تردد، بل بتلقائية شديدة، وعند وفاتها كلهم اسرعوا ليخدموا بكل طريقة، حتى إننا لم نحتاج حتى لأي قريب ليقف بجوارنا لأنهم أنهوا كل شيء بمساعدة حقيقي سأظل أشكرهم جداً جداً عليها، وهكذا كلنا مع بعض في العمارة أسرة واحدة فعلاً وعن صدق، ولم نتكلم في يوم من الأيام عن موضوع مُسلم ومسيحي على الإطلاق...

فيا إخوتي لا يصح أن نضع حكم عام على الجميع، لأننا كلنا في كفة واحدة، والتأسلم السياسي هو نقمة على الجميع ومن يعاني منها أولهم المسلمين قبل المسيحيين أنفسهم، فلا يصح أن نحكم حكم مطلق على الجميع، فمثلاً الذي قتل الأطفال الثلاثة والخبر موجود في المنتدى، وهو مسيحي فهل كل مسيحي يعتبر قاتل طفل لأن مسيحي فعل ذلك !!! وهل كل مسيحي ملاك من السماء وكل مسلم شيطان من الجحيم !!! ليتنا نحكم بالعدل ولا نعمم الأمور، أقبلوا محبتي
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noraa (14 يوليو 2012)

لالا الاخوان هيطلعوا بيان يستنكروا الموضوع ويقولوااحنا ملناش دعوة ودة حرام وعيب


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2012)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة من الموضوع
الرجاء عدم جر المواضيع الإخبارية الى حوارات عقائدية. الرجاء الإلتزام لهجة الحوار الأخوية.
المسيحي والمسلم بشر ومهما إختلفت العقائد ومهما إختلفت التوجهات السياسية نبقى بشر يستحق الآخر منا كل إحترام ومحبة من ناحية إنسانية ومن ناحية مسيحية أيضاً.

أتمنى ان نترك لهجة انا مسيحي وانا مسلم وان نحاور بعض بلهجة الأخوة وبلهجة الصداقة..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يوليو 2012)

*انا اصدق خبر مقتل الشاب في السويس لان الجرائد و القنوات تناقلته كلها و صدقت عليه كذلك حكايه انا ظابط شرطه ملتحي و انا مضيف ملتحي*

*اصدق ما ورد عنهم لذات السبب*

*ان الخبر ورد بجهات اعتباريه مثل القنوات الاخباريه و الجرائد الاصفر منها و الابيض الي مش هيسكتوا لو شموا ريحه خبر زي دا*

*اما الفيس بوك...*

*فاسفه كل الاسف استاذي ان اقول لك انه ليس بجهه اعتباريه يؤخذ منها الاخبار ...*

*فالي ان يتاكد الخبر*

*لا تعليق*

*و ربنا يستر علينا كلنا و اولهم حضرتك استاذ صوت صارخ...*

*سلام لك*​


----------

